# Send in your photos for the 2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*ONLY 28 DAYS to DEADLINE* for photo submissions for the *2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!!! DON'T DELAY* and get your photos in now for guaranteed placement! Check out the website for full info and photo submission guidelines. *SEND IN YOUR PHOTOS NOW!* 

www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Well this is it! *LAST DAY* to submit photos for the *2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!* You have until midnight tonight to get them in so if want to be a part of this incredible showcase on International haunters *DON'T DELAY!!* Full photo submission info and guidelines can be found on the website… www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com

After today I will be going full steam on selecting photos and designing the page layouts with the plan being to go to print mid-September so the calendar will be ready to ship October 1st! Pre-order info will be going up on the website very soon and any pre-orders placed before October 1st will be the first to have their calendars shipped out.

So again, today is the day. Get your photos in!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*The 2015 Halloween Haunt Calendar is now available for pre-order!* I've created a new thread under the For Sale By Merchants Forum.

*2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR: Order Now!!*


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just Ordered Mine!!! Thanks


----------

